

Ask HN: Do you think a Global Transparent Banking system would be feasible? - znt

I'm talking about the "idealized" global banking system in which everyone can see every account's history.<p>It would definitely be trouble for companies hiding their (lack of) revenues, money launderers, tax evaders etc. but I wonder if it would cause any trouble for "legit" companies. (First thing comes to my mind is employees of the same company could see each others' salaries, so that may be a problem)<p>Would you be comfortable using a transparent banking system? Would you oppose it, why?
======
bartonfink
I absolutely would oppose such a system, and if my choices were somehow
limited to this or keeping bags of cash under the mattress I'd go for the cash
every time. My objection is fairly simple - I value my privacy. I don't want
my financial status visible to everybody, and I don't see any particular
upside for me in a system that allows that.

